# first freshening udder



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I was out taking new pictures of some of my goaties and decided to take an udder picture.... this is Leilani... she is a fainting goat and was raising twins when this picture was taken.  She is a first freshener. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful............. :thumb:


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful............. :thumb:


Thanks... hey is that a new avatar picture you put up? Wow that is a nice, long Boer!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice rear height....and I'd be milking her if she were here! :wink: 
Not too often you see such capacity on a FF.


----------

